# Calculus: Limits



## Kabigon (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a question. Is a infinite limit a true limit? I have to answer this question on a test and can't find the answer anywhere.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 14, 2011)

Not sure, but intuitively I'd say no. Infinite growth can hardly be said to be a limit, right?

EDIT: Wikipedia says there are infinite limits. Kind of defeats the point though. I guess it has something to do with asymptotes or whatever.


----------



## bulbasaur (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, there are infinite limits, but the term "true limit" is ambiguous. I'd say yes, however. Let's take, say, lim(x=>0) 1/(abs(x)). The limit would be infinity, and it is a limit. Or maybe your teacher means something like lim(x=>∞) (1+1/x)^x, in which case, they definitely exist. The limit of that function as x approaches infinity is e or 2.7182818....


----------

